# Question



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so on this other forum where I am literally the only active member, this guy joins and ask a question. Here it is. If you guys could answer it, I'd appreciate it. 

Aqua Medic Reef salt solídiying and turning blue
Hello there ! 
I have a 33g small reef set up, ca 3 months old and I use Reef Salt from Aqua Medic. Great solubility and no complaints...just that I found now that half of salt in the 4 kg paper box has gone all solid and white colour has turned bluish. What's wrong with this ? I guess these salts might be hygroscopic and prone to pick up moisture and turn solid but what about the blue colour ? Copper salts..? 
Most importantly is it still safe to use ? Highly appreciate your fast response !
best regards, Kaustuv


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the answer is..
the best thing you can do is contact the manufacturer and ask these questions...they are the ones that can give you the most accurate information..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks loha!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The blueness is weird. Maybe it's from dechlorinator? Some salts have that built-in.


----------

